# Can't upload video to Facebook



## thehopegiver (Mar 25, 2010)

When attempting to upload a 2-minute flip camcorder video to Facebook, I run into the following problem: The upload commences and the progress bar monitors the progress to about the halfway point -- then the screen freezes! (I was successful in uploading one 2-minute video, but it took well over an hour.)
My operating system is Windows Vista Home Premium, my PC is Acer Aspire.
Any ideas friends?
Many thanks, thehopegiver


----------



## camp185 (Mar 4, 2010)

What type of file does the flip upload? That may be an issue. I know for myself, I upload my videos to YouTube because the support a ton of formats, and then have YouTube notify Facebook of my new video.


----------

